
An energy based comparison of waste plastic processing technologies - toomuchtodo
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0360544218325362
======
toomuchtodo
TLDR Waste plastic can replace coal in many industrial processes, yielding
more energy per ton and producing 30% less CO2

EDIT: It seems like this might fix the plastics recycling issue in the US.

